
A programming language agnostic type construction and interchange language - mafm
http://typedefs.com/
======
mafm
The documentation seems to have a lot of off-putting mathy category theory
stuff, and it didn't look like there are a lot of practical examples, but it
would be cool to have an alternative to protobufs/thrift that can represent
ADTs directly.

~~~
profquail
Check out ATerms, it’s a storage (and in-memory representation) designed for
storing ADTs: [https://github.com/cwi-swat/aterms](https://github.com/cwi-
swat/aterms)

------
profquail
This is an interesting idea, but I don’t see what’s different about it
compared to ATerms: [https://github.com/cwi-
swat/aterms](https://github.com/cwi-swat/aterms)

------
rendall
14 languages? That's ridiculous. We need to develop one universal language
that covers everyone's use cases.

[https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

